# [SOLVED] Verizon DSL Westell 6100f Modem Airlink 150 Wireless router HELP



## David Weldon (Feb 17, 2009)

I can't get any help from Verizon, I have new DSL service with a Westell 6100F Modem, works great when connected directly to computer, but when I try to connect my wireless router (Airlink 150N) I can not connect to the internet. HELP...I did go back and forth with a process of putting the modem in bridge mode... hard resets, computer restarts and I am stuck...

David


----------



## David Weldon (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Verizon DSL Westell 6100f Modem Airlink 150 Wireless router HELP*

Addl info, here are the current settings as shown for ipconfig. Currently I have the DSL modem connected directly to the computer. The Wireless router is not connected....
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.5840]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Administrator>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : HPMediaCenterPC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : myhome.westell.com
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-D4-05-F4-B0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::313b:3780:8070:dead%7(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.47(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, February 17, 2009 1:26:09 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, February 18, 2009 1:26:56 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 184554452
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection*:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.47%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\Users\Administrator>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Verizon DSL Westell 6100f Modem Airlink 150 Wireless router HELP*

My guess is the router uses the same subnet, i.e. 192.168.1.x for it's base address. That will never work with this 6100, which is also a router and uses that base address.

You will have to either bridge the 6100 to eliminate it's NAT layer or change the base address of your AirLink router to 192.168.2.1


----------



## David Weldon (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Verizon DSL Westell 6100f Modem Airlink 150 Wireless router HELP*



johnwill said:


> My guess is the router uses the same subnet, i.e. 192.168.1.x for it's base address. That will never work with this 6100, which is also a router and uses that base address.
> 
> You will have to either bridge the 6100 to eliminate it's NAT layer or change the base address of your AirLink router to 192.168.2.1


Johnwill,
You are the best....easy fix to change the ip of the airlink router to 192.168.2.1 HARD to believe Verizon did not have a clue after I talked to several of their tech support people....I am a believer of your forum and am making a donation....I have considered myself to be way above average on issues like this, but was stumped after spending countless hours...I will go to this forum first next time on ANY tech issues...THANKS !


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Verizon DSL Westell 6100f Modem Airlink 150 Wireless router HELP*

Glad we could assist. :smile:


----------



## chasemice (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Verizon DSL Westell 6100f Modem Airlink 150 Wireless router HELP*



johnwill said:


> My guess is the router uses the same subnet, i.e. 192.168.1.x for it's base address. That will never work with this 6100, which is also a router and uses that base address.
> 
> You will have to either bridge the 6100 to eliminate it's NAT layer or change the base address of your AirLink router to 192.168.2.1


~~~~~~
I am just curious why a router is being used if this model is a wireless modem.
(Perhaps I am assuming this wireless model is like the 2wire wireless modems?)

And why call Verizon? 
He should of called up Westell to get support and the correct IP addy.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Maybe because he wants 802.11n capability, and that Westell router doesn't support it?

I have no idea where the "correct IP addy" comment comes in, there's no confusion about the IP addresses here.


----------

